# Ruger entering AR Market



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Ruger's got their own AR it appears. MSRP of $1995.

http://www.ruger-firearms.com/SR556/index.html


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Damn that's sweet:smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Yeah, it looks pretty hot. If I didn't already have an AR and if the damn money tree hadn't died, I'd take a serious look at one.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I'd seen those a short while back. They do look nice. I'd like to see one out in the wild nad e how it did.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I really like the looks of that too! Seems everyone is now jumping on the gas piston operation.

Still like my LWRC M6A2 though - the original gas piston (mine is all EVIL black)


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Taurus is supposed to have one in the works also.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

kev74 said:


> Taurus is supposed to have one in the works also.


With their shoddy customer service record, I don't think I'd be willing to drop $1k-$2k on a gun with them.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

So does this mean that the 1911 is next on their list of products?

I've been happy with everything I've bought from them so far.

WM


----------

